# Chocolate Souffle'.....My new chihui!!!



## littletiger2112 (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi to all!
I'll have a new baby in my chi's family.....
Do you like it?!



















training for show....  










Sleeping










All litter

Do you like my new shortcoat?Her father is Misty meadows Choco Calixto and her mother is dolcemela/de Arlejo bloodline....I hope she grown and became a beautiful dog's show,we starting in show in november,class baby..... 
I like so much the brother,longcoat,but i cannot take a male with 3 fermale!!:foxes15:
What do you think about his?



















I hope that he found a googd home and he can do exposition,he's too beautiful for not showing!

Now i take Chocolate Souffle' from breeder's house in the end of october,and i'll post another photo....


----------



## edel (Sep 6, 2009)

awwww they are just so so cute i love them xxx


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Very cute! congrats x


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

OMG she is lovely!!
Love her headset and nice chocolatey color!!
Can I ask where her breeder is located?
Congrats!!


----------



## littletiger2112 (Jul 28, 2009)

the breeder is in italy......the name is "allevamento delle piccole iene"...
I'm an italian girl!And make expo with my chihuahua......


----------



## phoebedog (Sep 19, 2009)

How cute!!


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks for the info....
I didnt know if you were in the states or where.
Chi People is a great forum and you will love it here!!
Welcome!!


----------



## littletiger2112 (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm in Europe,in Italy!!!!


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Do they have a lot of chis there or are they hard to get??
What does it cost there for a healthy chi??
I like the brother chi too.He is a nice looking boy!!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Very pretty!


----------



## littletiger2112 (Jul 28, 2009)

In Italy is not difficult find a healty chi,if you contact fci's breeder.....
For me is difficult why choco's chi is very very rare in Italy!!!!!
The normal price in italy for a chi with pedigree is 1200-1400 euros,but if chihui is showing prospect the price is increse.......
I like the brother.....it's look like a teddy bear!!!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Love them all ! I would have any of them ,so pretty


----------



## dmccaughan (Sep 26, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

such cuties! would love to hug them all! haha /


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Congrats....very cute puppy and pics.


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

I am in LOVE! How precious.. reminds me of when chloe was that tiny


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

So cute! And look at those eyes!


----------



## Bellasmom (Jun 1, 2008)

She is beautiful I cant wait to see some more pics.


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

Very cute...


----------



## littletiger2112 (Jul 28, 2009)

thanks to all!


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

omg she is lovely!!
congrats! xxx


----------



## littletiger2112 (Jul 28, 2009)

The bat-chihui at 2 month:


----------



## littletiger2112 (Jul 28, 2009)

Chocolate Souffle' growning...





































The first expo: Chocolate Souffle' 1mp best juniores










Bye!!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh the puppy has grown beautifully!
What a cutie!! xx


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Congratulations on your first showing with Chocolate Souffle' !
What a cute little one! You must be very proud


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

She is a lovely little girl.. Congrats on her showing.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Gorgeous girl!! I LOVE her ears...they're huge!! hehehehe She is absolutely beautiful though - you must be so proud of her.


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Aww...what a beautiful color! I would love a chocolate one!


----------



## Chiforus (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm partial to chocolate. She's beautiful and looks alot like my Sophie did.


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

Omg!! How cute!!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow!! I totally would have guessed from her first pictures that she was a long coat, looks a lot like my Lua did. Beautiful girl!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

Kitty&Kahlua said:


> Wow!! I totally would have guessed from her first pictures that she was a long coat, looks a lot like my Lua did. Beautiful girl!


i thought the same


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

isnt this a year old? LOL. cute pups tho! ^_^


----------



## TreeHillChis (Mar 4, 2010)

Aaww a lil bit of chocolate! She's a cutie


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Well doen with your first show shes lovely!


----------



## littletiger2112 (Jul 28, 2009)

Now Souffle is 7 month old...She's a puppy,yet!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

sugarbaby said:


> i thought the same


Wow I'm just really baffled by this! Is it normal for a chi who's so fluffy to turn out as a shortcoat? I'm just going to feel really misleading if I keep telling people that two of my boys are going to be a LC.. there's a definite difference between the two of them and the third boy who has a much shorter coat- but compared to Souffle's baby pictures, they're still not nearly that fluffy! 
Does anyone else have pictures of a really fluffy pup who turned out to be a shorcoat?!


----------

